

What Is the Surprisingly Commercial Android “Backdoor” Depicted in Mr. Robot? - 01Michael10
https://medium.com/android-news/what-is-the-surprisingly-commercial-android-backdoor-depicted-in-mr-robot-bde7804cbac5

======
stefantalpalaru
> the awesome Mr. Robot TV series

The one where the anti-establishment hacker hero is a paranoid schizophrenic
drug addict and the only other "hacktivists" are portrayed as terrorists?

> This kind of attention to details is what makes an awesome show!

Attention to details is not enough.

